# In need of some advice please girls...



## mummywannab (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi girls,

Wonder if you could give me some advice..

I've had a letter from my NHS consultant telling me that i am now at the top of the list for my IUI and my prescription is now ready to collect and to phone them on the first day of my period.

What do i do Shall i give the IUI a go? Luke feels like its best not to do it so it gives my body a rest for when we do IVF privately around feb 07 but i think its the first thing i've been offered on the nhs since my lap and dye a year ago so shouldn't i give it a chance

Also, i had a bleed when our IVF failed do you think i would need a normal period and then start treatment on the period after that or could i start on my first normal period after failed treatment?

I am concerned that we are wasting our time with IUI.. not sure if you remember but our last IUI we had done at the clinic where my nhs consultant works privately and they told us at the time of IUI that Lukes sperms was great but when we changed clinics our new consultant looked at our notes and told us that his sperm was very low at the time of IUI and we had very low success rate with that. The consultant that i'm seeing now said at our first consultation that he wouldn't recommend IUI for us as the success rates are so low and Lukes sperm seems to go up and down.. but my NHS consultant thinks luke sperm is fine and IUI could work for us!!!

Hope all that makes sense.. would really appreciate some advice as really don't know what to do!!! 

Thanks in advance girls.

Lotsa love Vicky xxxxxxxx 


**************************** 
**************************** 
I'm Vicky (26) hubby is Luke (27) been together 9 years - married 6 years been trying for a baby for most of that time. 
Lap & dye on NHS (Nov 2005) - left tube blocked. 
Had some treatment at Nuffields in Brentwood but changed to Holly House, Buckhurst Hill.. hope they can make our dreams come true!!! 
Conceived naturally 1999 - m/c 6 weeks 
1st cycle of clomid - BFN 
2nd cycle of clomid - BFN 
3rd cycle of clomid - BFN 
1st IUI (March 06) - BFN 
1st IVF (Sep/Oct 06) - BFN 
Review appointment 17th November 06 to discuss what next??... hoping to do another cycle of IVF in the new year.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Vicky

I'm sorry I don't really know the answer to your question.  I know of someone who started their second IVF straight after her AF with her failed first IVF so I don't know if you need to have a second AF before starting again or if its something that's recommended.  I know that I physically wouldn't have been ready to start again so soon but that's just a personal thing.  I did three IUI's back to back last year but again I don't know if that's different.

Regarding your husband's sperm analysis results, have you got actual figures of how he did or did the clinics just tell you that it was fine/not fine?  If you have details on numbers and morphology etc you might be able to do some research and make a more informed decision.  I know the success rates for IUI is lower than for IVF but it does work for some so I wouldn't necessarily rule it out.  And its always good to get your treatment funded through the NHS if you can ...

Hopefully someone else can help you more.  Best of luck with whatever you decide.

xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Vicky,

Although the sucess rates of IUI are not great as with IVF you just never know if you could be the one to get a positive result.
A very close friend of mine started out on the IVF route but did not produce enough follicles, she only produce 2or 3, so she was offered IUI instead, she now has an 8 month old little boy.
I know if it was me I would try IUI as you know it is less invasive.

Good Luck
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

I would take the IUI!! 

We had it last year and it worked first time. Hubby's swimmers were a bit slow and sluggish but I put him on those wellman tablets and then he had a normal sample plus he drinks 2l of water a day as sperm is mostly made up from water. 

It would not hurt at all to do one round of IUI if the NHS is offering it for free. 

I have and am having IUI privately and I have had to wait for a natural period. 

Best of luck. 

Carrie


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Vicky

I dont see no harm at all having the IUI - I had three IUI's as every other month before I had my IVF and the IVF did work, so it doesnt affect your chances when u have IVF - Also u never know, hopefully it will work and u wonthave to go through it in February..        

 whatever you decide

Pri...xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Vicky

I would definitely give IUI another go - its free!  What you have got to loose.....  

Good Luck
Cathy


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

iui is not very intrusive and wont damage your body if it fails, its just the same as a pap smear so youve got nothing to lose by giving it a whirl, even if you are having IVF in Feb 07 only perhaps the upset if it doesnt work.


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Have to agree with the others - if its a free go I'd definitely take it!

Good luck 

Molly


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Go for it!!  When we went in for our lastattempt we were told that DH's sample was poor, they said we could have the IUI done that day but our chances were low and our next option would be ICSI.  Have a look at my ticker for the result!!!

Vxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree with everyone else.  Go for it there is nothing to lose.


----------

